# My first set of before/after progress pics



## LittleMsMuscle

This is the result of 7-8 months since starting bodybuilding. I took the "after" pictures last week.

Apologies for the poor quality of the pics but I only have my rubbish camera phone just now.

I have now started cutting so any tips for natty cutting would be much appreciated.


----------



## Queenie

great progress for 8 months matey


----------



## Mingster

Well done. Very impressive:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest




----------



## constantbulk

what ever your doing training/diet wise is deffo working...

good effort :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

Oh and heres a hugely narcissistic obligatory "post-workout bicep pump" picture


----------



## Guest

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Oh and heres a hugely narcissistic obligatory "post-workout bicep pump" picture
> 
> View attachment 114309


Sexy fvcker


----------



## Kloob

Crqcking progress. Well done and keep it up! Maybe try a smile in your next set! :thumb:


----------



## Pain2Gain

Hun you have done amazingly well for such a short time!!!

Keep it up and another 8 months you will be turning heads every where!

Well done girl well done


----------



## DaPengest

Great progress :thumb:


----------



## TommyFire

Good work, well done.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

Kloob said:


> Crqcking progress. Well done and keep it up! Maybe try a smile in your next set! :thumb:


I'm trying to look mean


----------



## Mingster

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I'm trying to look mean


It's a good look Smiling is over-rated...


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

Mingster said:


> It's a good look Smiling is over-rated...


Yeah I gotta do the growly face when I flex...I am finding that its somewhat involuntary though


----------



## Heath

hows the glute progress? :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89

Wonder how long before you've got a load of friend requests on FB :lol:

Good progress though, leaned out so much


----------



## winstan

great work !!


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

MutantX said:


> hows the glute progress? :whistling:




'Mirin my foxy fluffy house slippers? lol HA!


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

Leeds89 said:


> Wonder how long before you've got a load of friend requests on FB :lol:
> 
> Good progress though, leaned out so much


Thanks! I leaned out without doing any cardio - I just started cutting for the first time ever. Its torture!

Ill prob post a new set of progress pics in a month or so


----------



## Heath

LittleMsMuscle said:


> View attachment 114319
> 
> 
> 'Mirin my foxy fluffy house slippers? lol HA!


'Mirin hard lmao!

Cant make out the glute progress tho, too many layers :innocent:


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

okay okay, gimme a month or so and Ill post somethin


----------



## maketheface

Progress is looking good


----------



## QUEST

great stuff ..


----------



## Heath

LittleMsMuscle said:


> okay okay, gimme a month or so and Ill post somethin


----------



## eezy1

good shape. welldone


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

eezy1 said:


> good shape. welldone


Thanks dude, getting there. Need to cut cut cut. Faatttt get the hell outta ma bodeh! grrr!


----------



## cooper79

Great work keep it going


----------



## Brook877

Massive differance, what ever you've been doing is working, well done


----------



## greekgod

great progress!! keep at it...


----------



## CptBareBack

Nice progress! keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## MF88

Looking good mate, big difference. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Top work! All though as said we need closer inspection of the glutes :whistling:


----------



## Jammy1

Well done


----------



## Irish Beast

Cool pics and very well done missy


----------



## fullyloaded

Good work there, keep it up mate. Alot more dedicated than me. What kind of methods are you using to cut


----------



## andyhuggins

Gr8 progress there lady. Whats your cutting diet look like.


----------



## GShock

Fantastic progress, you must be feeling ecstatic about your new look, as above let's see glute progress :innocent:


----------



## Hayesy

Hard work really does pay off..


----------



## PHMG

looking awesome in a completely perverted way


----------



## 1010AD

Well that's dedication for you to get a figure like that in 7 months very well done and it will show a lot of people it can be done.  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1010AD

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Thanks dude, getting there. Need to cut cut cut. Faatttt get the hell outta ma bodeh! grrr!


Just read this and not in a bad way but don't get to into your head that you need to lose loads more fat coz you ain't fat to lose and if you go to far you will get skinny which imo is not a good look


----------



## Heath

1010AD said:


> Just read this and not in a bad way but don't get to into your head that you need to lose loads more fat coz you ain't fat to lose and if you go to far you will get skinny which imo is not a good look


Oh, your 1 of them "feeders" we hear about? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Looking great, keep it up


----------



## JaneN40

Really fantastic progress.  well done!


----------



## WillOdling

Looking good, hard to make a proper analysis with all that underwear in the way though


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

fullyloaded said:


> Good work there, keep it up mate. Alot more dedicated than me. What kind of methods are you using to cut


Cut my carbs to only 2 scoops of oats a day and im taking thermo pills. For some reason I am really bloated right now...I have added 30 mins of running in the morning as well.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

WillOdling said:


> Looking good, hard to make a proper analysis with all that underwear in the way though


Ha! original


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

1010AD said:


> Well that's dedication for you to get a figure like that in 7 months very well done and it will show a lot of people it can be done.  :thumbup::thumbup:


yes, i get alot of encouragement from others who have done it, so its nice to also be a source of motivation, if I can. It is possible, but its hard work


----------



## JaneN40

Fantastic progress  thanks for the reps


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

andyhuggins said:


> Gr8 progress there lady. Whats your cutting diet look like.


OK

Thermo pill (maxiraw brand)

I run first thing for 30 mins

breakfast: porridge (50/50 protein/oats n skimmed milk)

mid morning: tuna, banana

thermo pill

lunch: chicken, broccoli, quinoa, yogurt

thermo pill

pre workout: banana, protein n oats

my workout hasnt changed much, I might do more reps than normal and my workout lasts a bit longer.

post workout: protein n banana

dinner: similar to lunch

I have 1 cheat evening a week normally but I am going to stop this.


----------



## Aggression

Very good progress and i like the way you've obviously trained hard and not just starved and hit a treadmill. What are you working towards in terms of appearance? Figure, fitness, or bodybuilding? Is this you wanting to get in shape (which you certainly look now), or do you wish to compete in some way? Love the 3rd pic on the 1st page, in green. Welcome to UK-M.


----------



## BigTrev

LittleMsMuscle said:


> This is the result of 7-8 months since starting bodybuilding. I took the "after" pictures last week.
> 
> Apologies for the poor quality of the pics but I only have my rubbish camera phone just now.
> 
> I have now started cutting so any tips for natty cutting would be much appreciated.


Another fantastic results from one of our lady members,,yous are all going so well....keep it up..


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

Aggression said:


> Very good progress and i like the way you've obviously trained hard and not just starved and hit a treadmill. What are you working towards in terms of appearance? Figure, fitness, or bodybuilding? Is this you wanting to get in shape (which you certainly look now), or do you wish to compete in some way? Love the 3rd pic on the 1st page, in green. Welcome to UK-M.


Thanks for the feedback  I would love to compete in Figure level, in 2014. It would be such a dream come true


----------



## Aggression

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Thanks for the feedback  I would love to compete in Figure level, in 2004. It would be such a dream come true


Well if you wanna make that show, you'd better be on the lookout for a DeLorean & a professor enthusiastic about time travel.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

Aggression said:


> Well if you wanna make that show, you'd better be on the lookout for a DeLorean & a professor enthusiastic about time travel.


haha I edited it...ooops! lol


----------



## Captain-splooge

well done!


----------



## Cactus87

Putting them men (including me to shame!)

Looking fvcking hot as well :wub:

glutes are also looking good...


----------



## Hmob

great dedication and effort, you look deservedly awesome 

quick question - do you find the fat burner you take has an appreciable impact on your fat loss? (sorry if you already answered that somewhere in the thread).


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Amazon effort! Well done you, should be proper chuffed with yourself.


----------



## husky

outstanding,looking really great mrs, great hoop


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

Hmob said:


> great dedication and effort, you look deservedly awesome
> 
> quick question - do you find the fat burner you take has an appreciable impact on your fat loss? (sorry if you already answered that somewhere in the thread).


I only just started taking fat burners, so I will have to let you know later


----------



## davesays




----------



## SammyInnit

I howled as soon as I saw this. Haha.


----------



## SammyInnit

davesays said:


>


I howled as soon as I saw this. Haha.

-Fantastic progress shots, fair play


----------



## future.halcyon

o wow nice progress  check my my first cycle progress pics if you like 

http://www.facebook.com/futurehalcyon


----------



## Skye666

..looks like u been working hard!! Good work


----------

